# Amd Ryzen 3300x idle 42 - 45 degree is it normal?



## Artifact00 (Jul 20, 2020)

hi! i just build my own new pc. this is my first time using amd ryzen. is it normal to have 42-45 celcius degree when on idle? and it hit 60-70 when on gaming the game i play are sword art online lycoris

here is my spec
ryzen 3300x no oc
tomahawk max b450
stock cooler
case phanteks p300
2 front intake 12cm fan
1 top out 12 cm fan
1 back out phanteks stock fan
2x8 3000 team delta
rtx 2060 zotac amp


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 20, 2020)

For using the stock cooler the temperatures you’re observing seem normal.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> For using the stock cooler the temperatures you’re observing seem normal.


hi thanks for the fast answer. so is it normal to have a 70c on gaming too? since i saw many people post oc in 3300x and only have a 60 degree on it. but yeah i know they use a water cooler but mostly they are running over 4ghz when oc ing when mine only 3.8ghz


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 20, 2020)

How hot is the ambient temperature where you are? Someone in a cooler climate or with air conditioning will have lower temperatures because the cooler room/outside temperature.

How demanding is the game on the CPU can influence the load temperature. There’s other factors that can affect the CPUs temperature.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> How hot is the ambient temperature where you are? Someone in a cooler climate or with air conditioning will have lower temperatures because the cooler room/outside temperature.
> 
> How demanding is the game on the CPU can influence the load temperature. There’s other factors that can affect the CPUs temperature.


not sure about the ambient temp. but that test are using ryzen master with aircon on and set on 25 degree. i pu my pc on the table so im pretty sure the air are flowing into the case.

should i try other game? im not sure about that game are cpu demanding or not. should i try with gta 5 instead?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 20, 2020)

Artifact00 said:


> should i try other game? im not sure about that game are cpu demanding or not.


I’m not familiar with that game myself in your first post.

To answer why your 3300X seems limited to 3.8 GHz compared to someone else getting 4 GHz. No two CPU dies are the same quality through the process of binning.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I’m not familiar with that game myself in your first post.
> 
> To answer why your 3300X seems limited to 3.8 GHz compared to someone else getting 4 GHz. No two CPU dies are the same quality through the process of binning.


okay thanks for the answer i will take the first answer for now and let say my temp are normal. i will try other game for more comparison for now.
thanks biff


----------



## PCMcGee (Jul 20, 2020)

Try lighting some incense sticks to produce smoke, and use it to check your airflow. You may have accidentally set it up in a way which makes the airflow through the case in an inefficient way, causing the heated air to stay inside the case too long. Also basic question since you didn't mention it, did you apply a thermal paste to the cpu and/or did stock cooler came with it pre-applied?


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 20, 2020)

PCMcGee said:


> Try lighting some incense sticks to produce smoke, and use it to check your airflow. You may have accidentally set it up in a way which makes the airflow through the case in an inefficient way, causing the heated air to stay inside the case too long. Also basic question since you didn't mention it, did you apply a thermal paste to the cpu and/or did stock cooler came with it pre-applied?


ohh for the fan i already triple check it. i use tissue to see the air flow and its already as i want. 2 front are intake 1 upper are out and 1 back are out.

for the thermal paste are preapplied on the stock cooler. i didnt buy any thermal paste. should i use a third party thermal paste?


----------



## Fleetwire (Jul 20, 2020)

Stock cooler with a Ryzen? Seems normal to me. Ryzens don't behave the same as Intels, they usually spike in temps but it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Artifact00 (Jul 20, 2020)

Fleetwire said:


> Stock cooler with a Ryzen? Seems normal to me. Ryzens don't behave the same as Intels, they usually spike in temps but it's nothing to worry about.


ohhh is it true? so the high temp and those jumping voltage and temp are normal on ryzen? this is my first time building my own and using ryzen. so this behavior are new to me


----------



## PCMcGee (Jul 20, 2020)

Artifact00 said:


> ohh for the fan i already triple check it. i use tissue to see the air flow and its already as i want. 2 front are intake 1 upper are out and 1 back are out.
> 
> for the thermal paste are preapplied on the stock cooler. i didnt buy any thermal paste. should i use a third party thermal paste?


Nope, stock thermal paste will work just fine.


----------

